# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  peixes pequenos

## Fabio Alexandre

Bom dia.. estou a adorar este fórum e neste momento preciso de ajuda.. tenho um aquário salgado marca red sea Max 130 e pelo que tenho lido é pequeno para certos peixes.. neste momento tenho dois palhaços e gostava se fosse possível ajudarem me de saber que outros peixes posso adicionar.. assim peixes de porte pequeno.. já tenho alguns em mente mas queria saber outros..  fica aqui os que gosto

-labroides
-firefish
-six line wrasse 
-centropyge loriculus
-lysmata amboinensis/debelius

Agradeço resposta.. abraços aos meninos e beijinhos as meninas :SbSourire:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Tens uns muito bonitos que te ajudam na limpeza das algas também

Vê em liveaquaria.com. procura por Escenius Bicolor / Stigmatura / Midas, etc ...

Desses que mostras ou são demasiado agressivos ou o aquário é demasiado pequeno, ou são demasiado caros. Para além que os lysmatas são Invertebrados (camarões) e não peixes.

Mas podes pôr um par à tua escolha. Um par de Aboinensis ou um par de debelius.

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## Pedro Albino

Concordo com o Rui Manuel Gaspar, o _E. stigmatura_ é um peixe muito bonito e com um comportamento espectacular (para um peixe claro)  :Smile:

----------

